# Indian Lake crappie



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Well I went to IL yesterday with Misfit and got my first sunburn  

There was some sort of boat parade where all the boats go from bar to bar and it was apparrent to me and Rick that boaters exercised less courtesy than normal to fishermen  

Fishing was tough and Rick got most of the big crappies we kept. I think crappies were the fish of 10000 casts yesterday. The day was beautiful and water temps in the game refuge got up to 60 degrees.










We hit docks, pads, and any submerged timber and our hottest spot only gave up 2 fish. We would get one here and travel a mile of bank before picking up another. Pitching 1/16 oz jigs in wind makes for interesting practice


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice to see a couple old geezers out there fishin- see Rayward anywhere? DA KING !!!


----------

